# Cómo ampliar la distancia del control remoto del garage



## txini (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola: Tengo un mecanismo de puerta corredera que se abre mediante un mando a distancia. Actualmente puedo abrirlo a una distancia de unos 15 metros. Del zócalo del mecanismos, de una señal que pone antena, sale un hilo de cobre rígido de unos 20 cm. que hace la vez de antena. la distancia entre la casa y la puerta es de unos 50 metros. Para intentar aumentar el alcance del mando he unido al hilo de cobre rígido ya existente, el hilo apantallado de una antena de 433,92 mhz que he colocado encima de la propia puerta.
No he conseguido aumentar la distancia, más bien al contratio. ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal? Un saludo


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 6, 2008)

Alargar la antena no es ninguna solución. Resulta que tienen relación la longitud con la frecuencia a la que trabaja, es por eso que incluso te ha ido a peor.

Lo que te serviría es sacar la antena fuera del aparato y ponerla en un sitio más alto ó con mejor vista, usando un cable coaxial, soldando el vivo donde está ahora la antena y la malla a un punto cercano de masa. 
Al otro extremo del cable (un RG58 puede servir), la malla la conectas a una plataforma metálica de unos 20x20cm y por el centro haces salir la antena soldada al vivo del cable. Con eso tienes una "ground plane" que segurísimo te va a dar mayor rendimiento (bien hecho te puede duplicar el alcance).

Si te atreves con el mando, prueba a darle un poco más de tensión añadiendo una pila de 1,5v en serie con la que tiene. Es posible que con eso tenga más potencia de salida. No te pases o se puede quemar algo insubstutible como el integrado codificador, que si es un poco moderno debe ser un microcontrolador con un programa hecho a propósito.


----------



## txini (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola: Me parece una buena solución


----------



## brocha (Ago 3, 2010)

necesito ampliar la distancia del control remoto por radiofrecuencia de mi garage, es de 430 Mgh, si me pueden ayudar se los agradesco, solo tiene alcanse hasta 15 mts. y deseo darle mas alcanse, por lo menos 50 mts. gracias por atenderme. espero pronta respuesta


----------



## Electronec (Ago 3, 2010)

Pregunta a tu proveedor de dispositivos del garaje, sobre módulos adaptábles a la central receptora, para una mayor covertura.

Saludos.


----------



## jol45 (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola
Ve si es posible ajustar la frecuencia tanto en el transmisor como en el receptor y es probable que el receptor tenga tambien ajuste de antena o algo similar.
Procura que la antena de receptor este en la mejor posicion posible.
Saludos


----------



## brocha (Ago 6, 2010)

alguien que mede una esplicacion logica de como hago para obtener mas alcance con el control remoto de mi garage es de 430mgh el receptor y nececito tener un alcance de por lo menos 50 mts. quiero reparar ese pequeño detalle. por favor se lo agradesco


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 6, 2010)

Saca la antena del receptor afuera.. el diseño esta pensado para esa distancia algo que puedes ver mientras se abre que nadie se meta a tu casa y te este esperando..


----------



## joshua_vi (Ago 24, 2016)

Hola compañeros!

 Estoy instalando una raspberrypi en mi garaje para controlas las puertas desde el móvil. Para las dos puertas voy a hacer una conexión a los dos receptores, pero para la puerta comunitaria voy a conectar mi raspberry a un mando a distancia, mi problema es que el mando no llega muy bien a la puerta comunitaria y a veces hay que darle mas de una vez.

 Quiero acoplarle un trozo de cable rigido y sacarlo por una ranura de la puerta para que la señal llegue sin problema, mi duda es donde tengo que soldarle el trozo de cacle rigido.

 Os dejo una foto de la placa a ver si podeis indicarme, muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 24, 2016)

Buenos días.

Localiza el Transistor oscilador.

Mira este circuito, seguramente es muy similar al que tienes...

Ver el archivo adjunto 147613

Fíjate en el circulo Rojo, tendrás que agregar esos dos componentes...

C3 = 470pF
L2 = Diámetro de 2mmm, 5 espiras de hilo de .3mm de diámetro, longitud de la Bobina = 3mm

Esta Bobina te la tendrás que hacer tu pero no es nada crítica 

Puedes pegar el Condensador y la Bobina para que no se muevan.

Como Antena (RF OUT) utiliza un trozo de hilo de cobre de ≈16cm de largo, te puede servir un trozo de cable rígido de 1,5mm forrado de plástico de los que se utilizan en instalaciones eléctricas.

Sal U2


----------



## joshua_vi (Ago 24, 2016)

Pues la verdad es que ni idea, en el mando veo 4 elementos con tres terminales que creo que serán transistores pero no se cual puede ser, no entiendo demasiado de electrónica aunque si me gusta cacharear, puedo decir que es un mando de la marca forsa, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2016)

Mirá, hay uno de los Foristas que experimentó con ellos , en lo personal lo veo muy arriesgado y queda bajo tu exclusiva responsabilidad si hacés la prueba.




			
				dearlana dijo:
			
		

> *Aumentar una burrada el alcance de un mando de garaje de manera muy fácil y económica:*



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/814111/




Saludos !


----------



## miguelus (Ago 24, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Intenta esto, necesitarás un Condensador Cerámico de 4p7 (lo venden en cualquier tienda de Componentes), el problema será el precio quizás un céntimo (o dos) de € 



Lo montarás por el lado contrario de la placa.

Para poder soldarlo, tendrás que raspar un poco el barniz Verde hasta que se vea el cobre.

Deja las patillas lo más corto posible.

Sal U2


----------



## bastianiki (Feb 6, 2021)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Localiza el Transistor oscilador.
> 
> ...



Aun tienes la imagen del circuito que mencionas que es similar al de el post? Intente verla pero ya no no esta disponible, intentare hacer lo que recomendaste aqui


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Probablemente sea el que esta adjunto. Intenté recuperar, pero no consegui nada.
Por lo que dice, es el de la imagen adjunta


----------



## Assamita (Abr 10, 2021)

Buenos días. 
Tengo un mando de garaje que funciona bien en el sentido de que abre la puerta, pero tienes que estar muy cerca de ella. Tengo otro mando exactamente igual que funciona correctamente, así que la puerta no es el problema. Qué elemento del mando puede ser el causante de una baja intensidad de señal? Me gustaría poder reemplazarlo. 
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2021)

Habria que ver el mando, pero como facil la pila, como medio un desajuste en algun preset/bobina/trimmer, como dificil algun componente averiado.
Dependera de tu capacidad y herramientas para realizar la reparacion


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2021)

¿Las pilas son iguales de ambos mandos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

Ya que dices que los dos mandos son identicos , experimente canbiar de pilas entre los dos y verifique si canbia de conportamento.
Si si lo problema si reside en la pila , si no lo problema si reside en lo mando "malo" propriamente dicho.
!Suerte!


----------



## Assamita (Abr 17, 2021)

Perdón por no contestar antes. Puse que me notificara si había respuestas y no lo hizo!
La pila es nueva, es lo primero que pensé. El mando es un JMA SR-4V. Si tuviera que cambiar algún componente no sería un problema. Tengo conocimientos y experiencia básicos de soldadura e incluso una estación de aire caliente para smd. Ahora mismo no estoy en casa. Cuando pueda subo una foto de la placa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Assamita dijo:


> La pila es nueva


Entonces te queda descartar;


DJ T3 dijo:


> como medio un desajuste en algun preset/bobina/trimmer, como dificil algun componente averiado.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Foto de ambos controles....  destripado por favor.. gracias


----------



## Assamita (Abr 17, 2021)

Ahí van


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Este es el malo???  y el otro???
Veo que esta entubado.... en  uci o uti...  por esos cables digo.... si hay algo malo sugiero empieces cambiando esa pieza


----------



## Assamita (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola. Sí, este es el malo. El otro es igual. Por los cables no te preocupes, solo es un botón externo, ya que lo tengo metido dentro de la moto. El problema es ell mismo pulsando el botón original del mando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Yo veo un posible trimmer...  


DJ T3 dijo:


> como medio un desajuste en algun preset/bobina/trimmer,


----------



## Assamita (Abr 17, 2021)

Si te refieres al componente con el tornillo, eso es para ajustar la frecuencia del mando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Si, y que esté un poco corrido de frecuencia, puede generar perdidas de potencia, hasta directamente no funcionar (el receptor no es capaz de demodular la frecuencia).

Hace poco consegui una alarma junto a un mando, ambos iguales, pero con diferente programacion. Una vez enlazado, no podia alejarme mas de 3 centimetros. Asi que probe modificar (con cuidado, y marcando dónde estaba) el trimmer del receptor (creo que el mando no tenia ajustes), y asi logre que pueda recibir a mas de 3 metros de distancia.


----------



## Assamita (Abr 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si, y que esté un poco corrido de frecuencia, puede generar perdidas de potencia, hasta directamente no funcionar (el receptor no es capaz de demodular la frecuencia).
> 
> Hace poco consegui una alarma junto a un mando, ambos iguales, pero con diferente programacion. Una vez enlazado, no podia alejarme mas de 3 centimetros. Asi que probe modificar (con cuidado, y marcando dónde estaba) el trimmer del receptor (creo que el mando no tenia ajustes), y asi logre que pueda recibir a mas de 3 metros de distancia.


Pues era eso. Ajustando un poco el tornillo de frecuencia se ha arreglado. La cosa es que no pensé que fuera eso porque lo llevé a un mr minit a que lo revisaran y me dijeron que estaba bien, así que automáticamente asumí que había algún componente dañado


----------

